# Randy from FL - just registered a few minutes ago



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Randy.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome Randy, Where in Fl are you??


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT.:welcomesign:

Greetings fellow florida man.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*





FREE SHIPPING UNTIL FEB, 14TH !!! 
Go to www.BowArmory.com for Details


----------



## ghh3rd (Jan 16, 2011)

> Welcome Randy, Where in Fl are you??


I'm in Odessa, just North of Tampa.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

